# 1-2-1 Grooming and Walking in Essex



## Kay9Paws (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi,
I offer 1-2-1 dog grooming and walking services in Hockley, Essex. I am city and guilds trained and offer grooms in my purpose built fully equipped trailer. Highly competitive rates.
My grooming sessions take a bit longer than most as I believe in giving every dog short breaks during the groom and I only use positive reinforcement to make the experience as enjoyable as possible for them. All dogs receive a complimentary bow or bandana at the end of each groom.

I am currently running a competition on my Facebook page to win a £15 grooming gift voucher until saturday at 6pm when the winner will be randomly selected and announced.

facebook.com/kay9paws

Home
07712 262076


----------

